# Kit Colors



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 26, 2014)

How do I tell which are broken or solid? (black tort) If someone can tell which are broken and solid that would be great. (I'm pretty sure the small one is a peanut)


----------



## HototMama (May 26, 2014)

looks like you have 3 broken and 2 solid. the one my be a peanut. also they look a bit thin. make sure the mom is feeding them well.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 26, 2014)

HototMama said:


> looks like you have 3 broken and 2 solid. the one my be a peanut. also they look a bit thin. make sure the mom is feeding them well.




thank you! she just had them last night so I'll see what they look like tomorrow. hopefully she's feeding them.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 26, 2014)

They look fine to me.  The small one is a peanut. Three brokens and two solids.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 26, 2014)

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> They look fine to me.  The small one is a peanut. Three brokens and two solids.




Thanks! I know that peanuts don't ever survive, should I let it die naturally or..?


----------



## HototMama (May 27, 2014)

i would put it down. right now it is only steeling milk that the other kits would normally get.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 27, 2014)

I'm not sure how to put it down honestly, I've never had a peanut before.


----------



## majorv (May 27, 2014)

We don't usually put a peanut down unless it's obviously suffering. Ours don't usually live more than 3-4 days and take so little milk that it doesn't hurt the others. If you had a large litter it might be different.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 27, 2014)

I let nature take its course. Peanuts do not survive no matter what you do, but in the meantime, they provide more warmth for their siblings and experience for their dam.

Some kits with other genetic conditions, like the max factor gene, CAN survive but they experience permanent physical disability. Out of respect for their eventual quality of life, those kits must be humanely euthanized.

Fortunately (though unfortunately), peanuts are not able to survive and euthanasia is not a concern in that case. Some breeders do put them down to avoid the waiting game.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 27, 2014)

For future reference, here are the AVMA guidelines for animal euthanasia:

https://www.avma.org/kb/policies/documents/euthanasia.pdf


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 27, 2014)




----------



## woahlookitsme (May 27, 2014)

I see torts at least three. 3rd one from the left looks off but too young for me to tell what color yet


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 27, 2014)

I think two are solid black tort and two are broken black tort.


----------



## HototMama (May 28, 2014)

woahlookitsme said:


> I see torts at least three. 3rd one from the left looks off but too young for me to tell what color yet



i agree. i see 1 tort, 2 broken torts, and 1 ???. could be a tort.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 28, 2014)

Which one are you questioning?


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 28, 2014)

here's another pic.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 28, 2014)




----------



## HototMama (May 28, 2014)

ok, ya. i think that the one solid is a tort. just a very dark tort.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 28, 2014)

HototMama said:


> ok, ya. i think that the one solid is a tort. just a very dark tort.




me too. the dad was a dark broken tort, he's in my profile pic.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 8, 2014)

Aw so cute! Yep all black torts


----------



## shooni (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, I'm a complete novice to bunnies and won't be breeding but I'm curious of the term 'Peanut' used to describe the runt. Is this 'Bunny' for runt or something else?
Thankyou for taking the time to educate this novice in all things bunny :bouquet:

cheers shooni


----------



## Azerane (Jun 11, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge, peanuts and runts are different. Peanuts occur in dwarf breeds, where dwarf rabbits are bred, you have a chance of getting peanuts (more chance with two true dwarf rabbits than one or two false dwarf rabbits). Peanuts have a poorly formed hind end and as far as I'm aware, they don't ever survive. While runts often struggle, they are simply smaller, whereas peanuts seem to be not quite properly formed, something to do with getting two pure strains of the dwarf gene or something. A poor explanation, but I think I got the basics of it. Someone will know the proper terminology and reasoning.


----------



## shooni (Jun 12, 2014)

Thankyou Azerane. I think I can see what your referring to in some of the pics, it doesn't look right in the backend compared to the others.It's sad when this happens,I have had a few birds born with deformities and the kinder thing to do is to euthanise them, sad but it happens. thankyou again

cheers shooni


----------



## Azerane (Jun 27, 2014)

There's a thread on the common and most effective/humane methods of euthanising rabbits/kits here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/euthanization-67196/


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks!! Here's some updated pics. They're all going to a new home in a few weeks 

Btw I couldn't bring myself to kill the peanut, I just let it die naturally.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Bunnies with bows!


----------

